# Initial Service Order under HUD Guidelines



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

For an Initial Service Order, under HUD guidelines, you are authorized to remove exterior debris automatically. If yes, how many cubic yards are you allowe to remove without having to submit a bid?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

michalysce said:


> For an Initial Service Order, under HUD guidelines, you are authorized to remove exterior debris automatically. If yes, how many cubic yards are you allowe to remove without having to submit a bid?


If you don't know this, you shouldn't be doing the work.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

michalysce said:


> for an initial service order, under hud guidelines, you are authorized to remove exterior debris automatically. If yes, how many cubic yards are you allowe to remove without having to submit a bid?


carefully read your work order - how many unit?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

michalysce said:


> For an Initial Service Order, under HUD guidelines, you are authorized to remove exterior debris automatically. If yes, how many cubic yards are you allowe to remove without having to submit a bid?


Get it approved BEFORE you do it. If you say there are 10 cu yds you removed, I will GUARANTEE they will come back and say they only see 5. And you are SCREWED cuz you've already removed it. 

To answer your question, to which I agree you should already know, it's 12. You are allowed to remove 12 cu yds of debris without approval (I think it's 12 interior and 12 exterior but could be wrong -- don't really care cuz I REFUSE to it). Again, see paragraph 1 above.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

LOL sounds like the 5 Brothers quiz.

If its there quiz and you don't know this answer trust me you do not want to work for them,they will eat you up and spit you out


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I had VERY few w/os that authorized that auto removal clause. Very very few.

And out of those very very few 100% of those had "more" than the allowable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Dont remove any. You are not authorized via Hud guidelines.

You aren't working for hud. Those guidelines are suggestions.

Bid it.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

HUD guidelines say 12 cyds total (int and ext combined). But the question is a little bogus. Usually, an initial secure is on a pre-sale property. Once it become post-sale (owned by the bank) then you are authorized to remove debris. While the first time visit could, and sometimes is, at the post-sale stage, most first time visits are during it's pre-sale stage.


----------

